# Metal Cookie Sheet Safe for Litter Pan?



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

This might be a weird question, but is a (brand new) metal cookie pan safe to use as a litter pan? So far it has been the only thing I have found that will fit the base of the CSW within it, as well as extend the width of her cage. She used to have a plastic doggy pee pan that was the width of her cage and she LOVED playing in it, but the CSW base is a bit too long to fit how I want in that. She has let me know that she is unhappy with the tiny CSW litter pan by pooping everywhere on her fleece where her old pan used to extend to!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes it's safe as long as there are no sharp edges. :smile:


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you so much! She'll be so happy when she wakes up!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are also silicone cookie sheets and no worry about them rusting.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll have to look for one of those! A good big pan is apparently very important to her! For now I put the new one in and she was so happy to have a big pan again she dug and rolled around in it for a long time, which she hasn't done since I switched her to the CSW pan. <3


----------



## lilbare (Jun 13, 2013)

I use one and have to replace as soon as it starts to rust or change color so that Zeus does not get hurt. He loves to sleep in, and play in it.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

That's what I use!


----------

